# Resolved: reset admin passwrd on cablemodem Motorola SB5100E



## RedFoxDesign (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello there,

I'm new to this forum. I'll hope to find the right answers here and also I will try to assist if I can.
At the moment I have a problem with a cable modem Motorola type SB5100E.
It is working fine but I want to access it to do some modifications.
Unfortunately I have forgotten the admin password. Quit a time ago I have changed it from motorola into something else.
Does anyone know how to reset this type of modem?

Gr,

Hans.

Never be afraid to try something. remember: specialists build the Titanic, amateurs build the Ark.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: reset admin passwrd on cablemodem Motorola SB5100E*

Have you tried holding the reset button for 20-30 seconds with power on?


----------



## RedFoxDesign (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: reset admin passwrd on cablemodem Motorola SB5100E*

I'm sorry for the late responce to your remark.
My work is in the UK at the moment and I'm only able to read my mail when I'm at home.

Unfortunately there is no reset button on this type of modem. There is only an 'pause' button available.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## sidech (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: reset admin passwrd on cablemodem Motorola SB5100E*

I have the same modem, look closely on the back, there's a reset button, use a pen


----------



## RedFoxDesign (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: reset admin passwrd on cablemodem Motorola SB5100E*

Thanks for helping; it worked (it was indeed easy to oversee this button)


----------

